# The poor flashaholics top 10 for 2010?



## Turboman7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I just ran across a thread that was about 3 or 4 years old titled "The poor flashaholics top 10". With all the advancements in LEDs in the last couple of years, even within the last few months. I was wondering what you all think would be the top 10 for 2010?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 28, 2010)

The iTP EOS lights must be included. All inexpensive, all very well made and all very bright. The A1 SS is my personal favourite


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 28, 2010)

I would think an Akoray K-109 (Cr123) 3 mode programmable with XR-E Q5 at $20 would qualify.

As would a Uniquefire L2 (18650) with XP-G R5 at $23.

I have other more expensive lights but I could easily just have those two and they would do everything I really need a flashlight for.

That means having a small high (220 lumens), medium, and low light and a 6P clone with high (325), medium, and low (and strobes unfortunately) with a good combination of throw and flood.

Another one I like is the Ultrafire 602c twisty one mode AAA light.


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 28, 2010)

Romisen RC-29/C6

I haven't really owned it for long enough, but I might put forward the sky-ray sr5 as well.

I agree with the akorays and ITP as well.

Would the quark mini qualify as a "poor mans light"? Probably not, but its almost there.

Also maybe the MG PLI, from all the good things I've heard about it.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 28, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> The iTP EOS lights must be included.


Absolutely. To me it's just phenomenal what usefulness that little A3 can produce from its size and usage of one dead common AAA battery.


----------



## SirJohn (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll take a stab. I am going to list 10 lights that will run on standard alkalines and are under $25. No particular order.

1. ITP A3, A2, and equivalent Maratac (Too similar to really separate all these)
2. Romisen RC-N3 II
3. Trustfire F23
4. Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 300 lumen lantern (I know its not a flashlight, but it deserves to be honored)
5. Ultrafire C3 Q5 Stainless Steel
6. Dorcy 180-lumens Cyberlight - for the poly fans out there
7. Solarforce L2R
8. Fenix E01 - not very bright and the beam sucks, but reliable and always good for emergencies. Plus a genuine fenix for a poor flashaholic price.
9. Duracell Daylite 2AA or 3AAA - Not the best at any one thing, but solid and that lifetime guarantee is sweet.
10. Hugsby P31 - an up and comer

Honorable mentions - whatever the latest superbargain is, currently: the almost free Coast mini-tac and the $1.48 ebay powerlight. Maglite 3-D cell -just because there aren't a lot of other D cell options under $25.


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

My list:

* itp A3 AAA -- very light weight keychain light. Great for gifts (to guys...) Doesnt come on in pocket. Simple twisty interface. 3 distinct and useful light levels. (2,18,80)

* itp A1 with CR123 -- keychain/EDC light. Bigger than A3, but 2.5 times the output. 200 lumens in a 2.3 inch long by 0.8 inch diameter package! Same twisty advantages as above with 3 useful distinct light levels (3,30,200). Can use an RCR123.

* itp A6 6xAA. 80 bucks for a 700 lumen light that is fantastic for father's day, etc. High flood, traditional switch, semi-traditional batteries (eneloops preferred).

* MG- RX1. 60 dollar MC-E light with 1x18650. One of the cheapest quality 18650 lights with high output (700 lumens). Big reflector head for a cheap high-throw option.

* Romisen C6 something - Flood to Throw light. One of the best flood-to-throw which is really handy for a lot of applications.

* Trustfire TR1200 - 50 bucks for a 2 or 3 x 18650 light! 5 emitters for massive output. THE most lumens for the dollar in the heavyweight class. People seem to be pleased with build quality and has favorable reviews. Good throw/flood balance.

* FauxTon series - The little bitty 2 battery squeezie lights from battery junction and the like. A dollar each (or free), and pretty nice output from a tiny tiny super lightweight package. Great for padding a gift. The same light on amazon is 15 bucks for a real Photon squeeze light.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 28, 2010)

Another ITP A3 fan here for what it does in a small package.The Fenix EO1 for its runtime.

My favourite though is the Nextorch K1,sort of up market version of the EO1,brighter,lighter,smaller and a far nicer beam.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

ITP-A3-EOS
Maglite 2D and 2C ROP
Fenix E01
Romisen RC-N3-Q5
Solarforce L2
Akoray K-106 and K-109
Stanley HID


----------



## brted (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in the minority, but I don't think of iTP lights as being budget lights, just inexpensive good lights. But I don't argue the A3 would get a spot otherwise.

Ultrafire WF-504B (silver) with XR-E R2 drop-in 
Ultrafire WF-502B with XP-G R5 1-mode
AKOray K-106
Trustfire XP-E F23

Those are my 4 favorite budget lights. You can mix and match the 504B (same as Uniquefire L2) and 502B with those 2 drop-ins, but each of these 4 lights was less than $20 and exceeded my expectations for quality. I know it is a lottery with DX and KD, but I felt like I did really well with these.


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 28, 2010)

1. ITP EOS A3
2. Solarforce L2
3. Fenix E01
4. Romisen RC-G2
5. AKOray K-106
6. Romisen RC-N3
7. Trustfire XP-E F23
8. Romisen RC-29
9 Ultrafire C3 SS
10.Tank 007 E07

I should have included my TANK007 TK-506 Cree Q2-WC Stainless Steel - My best looking Budget flashlight, For $22.00 It's stainless steel plus its programmable.

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Apr 28, 2010)

Interesting thread.

:twothumbs


Earlier this year, Home Depot had the 2AA Mini-MagLED 
(Rebel emitter -- multi-mode) on sale, for just $ 9.88.


That's GOTTA' be one of the Biggest Bargains of 2010 ! ! !


:wow::thanks:
_


----------



## Ecolang (Apr 29, 2010)

In no particular order
Trustfire F23
Tank007 E07
Hugsby P31 Very very well made
Aurora SH-034 One of the best built lights at any price
Tank007 TK-703
Uniquefire L2 with XP-G R5 dropin
Uniquefire AA-S1


----------



## shark_za (Apr 29, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> *1. ITP EOS A3
> 2. Solarforce L2
> 3. Fenix E01
> 4. Romisen RC-G2
> ...



7 out of 10 I have, I will add the RC-29 to my next order but not sure the Trustfire and Tank are the same level as the rest? 
Are they?

Would the Black Cat not be better value in this format?


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a black cat and atleast for me it was a disappointment. I think tanks are a bit brighter and better value for the money.


----------



## Ecolang (Apr 29, 2010)

shark_za said:


> 7 out of 10 I have, I will add the RC-29 to my next order but not sure the Trustfire and Tank are the same level as the rest?
> Are they?
> 
> Would the Black Cat not be better value in this format?



The Trustfire F23 is better made than most, I've had no issues at all with it. Bright solid and can use 10440 if desired.

The Tank007 has an unusual switch design that has given some people trouble. I have two and they are generally to be found in my pockets. One of mine had a bad solder joint in the head but it was easily enough remedied. The anodising is not ultra-tough but pretty good. The one I had apart shows some character marks where it was held in a vice - the head is glued together.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 of the F23. I bought 3 of them to give as Christmas presents, and apart from one being a little bit blue, they were great. 

If you like a twisty AAA, get the A3. If you like clicky AAA, get the F23.


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 29, 2010)

brted said:


> I'm in the minority, but I don't think of iTP lights as being budget lights, just inexpensive good lights. But I don't argue the A3 would get a spot otherwise.
> I know it is a lottery with DX and KD, but I felt like I did really well with these.




I kinda understand where you are coming from. But I consider 'cost effectiveness' moreso than actual price as "budget".
The A1,A2,A3 are all 20 or 25 dollars each for the alum version. I'd consider that pretty cheap. I haven't found a DX light of the same super-compact size. While it is possible I guess, you wouldn't save THAT much money, and the itp reliability I believe is well worth the extra minimal cost.
I would not consider a quark budget as it costs well over two or three times that of the itp, with fairly minimal improvements in quality and usability. Therefore, I wouldn't consider it as cost effective.

In the world of high powered lights (above 400 lumens), cost expectations rise accordingly. I therefore do consider the itp A6 to be budget, as opposed to Fenix, Jetbeam, and other 2x the price lights. It is possible to get a 1x18650 P7 for 32 bucks, but they generally aren't driven very well, nor are they reliable. Most of the 2x18650 lights for SST-50 or P7 are 70+ dollars even on DX! So I believe the itp A6 and MG RX1 are among the cheapest high-powered lights that are pretty high quality with a very low defect rate.
The only really solid DX one in that category is the Trustfire TR1200.


----------



## aim54x (Apr 29, 2010)

Ecolang said:


> In no particular order
> Trustfire F23
> Tank007 E07
> Hugsby P31 Very very well made
> ...



I love my Tank007 TK-703!!! I dont have enough lights to participate in this thread but i am glad that I have one that is mentioned here.

Does anyone think the Romisen RC-N3 still makes this list? Or the Romisen RC-G2?


----------



## Surnia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll throw in the iTP Eluma SA2 as well, amazing battery life, good beam pattern, and only $40!


----------



## Ecolang (Apr 29, 2010)

aim54x said:


> I love my Tank007 TK-703!!! I dont have enough lights to participate in this thread but i am glad that I have one that is mentioned here.
> 
> Does anyone think the Romisen RC-N3 still makes this list? Or the Romisen RC-G2?



Personally, I _want_ to like the RC-G2 but have given away with no regrets both of the ones I've bought. For me it is too big (though I have bigger) and too narrow a beam for what I want. 

For the same reason that it throws, I find it kinda dim - there is too much, for me, of its beam in the hotspot. But like I said, I _want_ to like it and understand why people do.

Another one like that is the single mode Uniquefire S10 once I'd ground the silly teeth off the bezel. It's actually a good light, but I just don't care for it much.


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 29, 2010)

shark_za said:


> 7 out of 10 I have, I will add the RC-29 to my next order but not sure the Trustfire and Tank are the same level as the rest?
> Are they?
> 
> Would the Black Cat not be better value in this format?



The Trustfire EF 23 is the best looker and the Tank is my best lending falshlight and has never failed and has gone through a lot of beating. The RC-29 is a great Flood to throw single AA and I have both neutral and cool white.:twothumbs


----------



## lol666 (May 11, 2010)

Romisen RC-B12. It's very bright and have a great throw  I also like the pressure switch and finnish. Good light for the money  I have a review of it up.


----------



## moviles (May 11, 2010)

the c78 must be here














12000-14000 [email protected] with 14500
review:
http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forolinternas.com%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D5%26t%3D48&langpair=es|en-CN&hl=en&ie=UTF8


----------



## Zatoichi (May 11, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> My favourite though is the Nextorch K1,sort of up market version of the EO1,brighter,lighter,smaller and a far nicer beam.



Nextorch! My first decent light was a Nextorch (after [email protected]), you don't seem to hear much about them.

I can't think of a top 10, but mine would include Solarforce L2; Romisen RC-N3; Ultrafire C3 SS and... yes the Fenix E01 is cheap enough to include.


----------



## light on (May 25, 2010)

The C78 looks like a expensive light, how much and where do you buy one? The review link did not work.


----------



## gcbryan (May 25, 2010)

light on said:


> The C78 looks like a expensive light, how much and where do you buy one? The review link did not work.




DX sku 29095 price $9.83.


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 25, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> [...]* iTP A6 6xAA. 80 bucks for a 700 lumen light that is fantastic for father's day, etc. High flood, *traditional switch*, semi-traditional batteries (eneloops preferred).



I'm surprised to see the iTP brand cropping up here repeatedly on these listings. I can understand that the iTP brand is certainly an economical choice, but its quality assurance (and/or manufacturing standards) apparently leave a lot to be desired.

And I do understand that you basically gets-what-you-pays-for in the flashlight industry, but at *$99* delivered, I wouldn't call the Polestar A6 a "poor man's" choice. To me, a $49 flashlight might qualify, but nearly a C note? I don't think so.

My A6 lasted *10 days* before I returned it under warranty with rapidly-deteriorating (and user-unrepairable) switching issues. As it was my very first LED flashlight, you can undestand that I'm somewhat annoyed with my choice of an iTP product, as you'll probably recall I did a lot of research about cost v. performance v. quality before I finally decided on the A6.

When I get my replacement A6 back, I'll probably consider keeping it on the shelf as a backup light, and buying something (but NOT iTP!) in the *effective* ~230 lumen OTF range, but at a higher dollar price range.

So I'm watching this thread with some interest.

—Jack.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 25, 2010)

Jack Reacher said:


> I'm surprised to see the iTP brand cropping up here repeatedly on these listings. I can understand that the iTP brand is certainly an economical choice, but its quality assurance (and/or manufacturing standards) apparently leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> And I do understand that you basically gets-what-you-pays-for in the flashlight industry, but at *$99* delivered, I wouldn't call the Polestar A6 a "poor man's" choice. To me, a $49 flashlight might qualify, but nearly a C note? I don't think so.
> 
> ...



This sub forum is basically the "cheap light" forum. If its cheap it gets recommended (often times) even if its junk. Quality and durability are generally not the highest priority here.

That being said, I think you should re-think your stance in the case of the ITP A series lights (twisty bezels). My A3 has been bomb proof. I ran it through the wash cycle 1-2 times and have dropped it several times as a keychain light.

Just make sure you get it from a reputable seller with a history of good CS.

I am skeptical of electronic switches (like your polestar). I have had enough of them fail, for me not to want them any more. Its not so much that they fail more often than traditional lswitches... Its more that they (many times, depending on the design) can not be easily replaced if they do fail. I am keeping my fingers crossed with my MC10, maybe this light will change my opinion.


----------



## Gregozedobe (May 25, 2010)

I have to stick up for ITP lights. I've had zero problems with all my lights made by ITP, and consider them both reliable AND good value for money.

I have the following:

three ITP A3 EOS upgrade alu (AAA)
one ITP A2 EOS alu (AA)
one ITP A1 EOS alu (123)

I also have an Illumina Ti (AAA) and also two Maratac SS (AAA), all of which seem to be made by ITP.

I have also read speculation that ITP make the 4sevens Qmini lights too - certainly the heads of my ITP A1 and my Qmini 123 interchange quite nicely. 

Any manufacturer can have problems with one example, which is why it is important to get opinions from a large number of owners before concluding whether a particular manufacturer makes unreliable lights or not. I think the ratio of satisfied/unsatisfied customers shows that ITP lights are generally pretty good.

Of course the owner of a faulty light has a right to be unhappy, and it is then that you find out what quality of customer service is offered by the seller.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 25, 2010)

In all honesty, I have heard quite a lot of bad press about the iTP A6. However, they more than make up for this imo with the outstanding quality and value for money offered in their A1/2/3 series, which are quite simply incredible quality for the price, so I really wouldn't rule out iTP just due to that light being faulty. 

If you read into it more you find that it is more often that _type_ of light which can cause problems, not simply the iTP brand. Even the TK40 has similar switching problems on some samples, and quite simply, having researched it at length myself I realised that a light as complicated and high output as the A6 was one that it just didnt make sense to take a budget option on, as the design itself was prone to inconsistencies in quality and durability. 

On the other side of the coin, the A series iTP lights, being simpler, do exactly what they are meant to and more. It is from these tiny pocket lights that I think you will really find the true utility and performance offered by modern led technology showed off the most clearly. :thumbsup:

If you want a higher output light, then I would look for a good nailbender xp-g drop-in and a Solarforce l2 host, these seem to me to give the best quality and performance for cost in a slightly higher output range. 

Or, if you want a AA light there are also many AA options available at a reasonable price range, such as the Fenix, Eagletac and Quark AA models out right now, which I would suggest you give a serious look. With led lights, it's much less about total power given out, and much more about the incredible output to size ratio offered by the electrical efficiency of the technology..


----------



## Jack Reacher (May 25, 2010)

It sounds from these comments as though iTP have found their forté with the budget-priced EOS series — which get consistently good reviews — but have lost their way with the A6 (for some unknown reason).

—Jack.


----------



## joe1512 (May 27, 2010)

Jack Reacher said:


> And I do understand that you basically gets-what-you-pays-for in the flashlight industry, but at *$99* delivered, I wouldn't call the Polestar A6 a "poor man's" choice. To me, a $49 flashlight might qualify, but nearly a C note? I don't think so.



Well, any light can develop problems. Quality Control just makes sure it works before shipping. Latent problems can mess up the switch and there you are.

Not sure where you got yours, but at goinggear.com, one can get a polestar for the standard price of 79.99. With their free shipping and 10% discount that is 72 dollars shipped.
That is not cheap, but for a 600 lumen light, it is difficult to find any competition. Remember, we are talking about budget lights, relative to their weight class, so to speak.
The only competition would be the MG RX-1 which you can't even find for sale (or MG PLI). Or DealExtreme lights like hte Trustfire TR1200, but DX lights are kind of dubious with no customer support.
Other lights in that class like TK40, Catapult, etc are WAY more expensive.


----------



## jugornot (May 27, 2010)

ITP A3 is great little light. The C8 is also a good little light. The A6 and my MG RX-1 are two different lights. Checking my house and yard the A6, but the field out front the RX-1. The dereelight javelin is a p60 host for less than $30. The RC-N3 II is not my favorite. I also have a RC-6 II NW which hasn't found my favor. I can no longer find the RX-1 anywhere. It is a solid light. 0 problems with the A6. I haven't kept any of the romisens for myself, but haven't given away any ITP lights. The MG is also a keeper. ITP is my budget brand.


----------



## KnOeFz (May 28, 2010)

Here's my votes:

Ultrafire C3 SS is my choice for AA batteries
Aurora SH-034 is my choice for 16340 batteries
Aurora SH-033 is my choice for CR2
Aurora SH-032 is my choice for 18650 batteries
Fighter Stainless is my choice for AAA batteries

(yes, I like stainless steel)


----------



## ZW99GT (Jun 7, 2010)

I just had to add in a big thanks for all the info in this thread. I basically researched every light mentioned and picked out 3 to order! My first 3 "real" flashlights!


----------



## SirJohn (Jun 7, 2010)

ZW99GT said:


> I just had to add in a big thanks for all the info in this thread. I basically researched every light mentioned and picked out 3 to order! My first 3 "real" flashlights!


 

Don't leave us hanging! Tell us which 3 you ordered.


----------



## ZW99GT (Jun 7, 2010)

SirJohn said:


> Don't leave us hanging! Tell us which 3 you ordered.


 

After some battery/charger discussions I have been talked out of the Akoray K-106 (5-mode non programmable, as the 3 mode doesn't exist from DX) I had planned on and had it switched to the Uniquefire L2 XPG

So my first real (but beginner) lights order looks like

Trustfire TR-1200
Trustfire TR-801
Uniquefire L2 XPG
6*18650 Black and Red "True 2400" batts
TR-001 Dual charger
(2) 2 18650 batt cases

I'm looking over this thread again to see if there's any other EDC (which I have inferred as "Every Day Carry" I hope!) lights that I might try out. As a $20-40 price range I will be glad to try anything anyone recommends to see WHAT I like! I will be "sharing' what I don't like with my brother.


----------



## ryaxnb (Aug 14, 2010)

The following essentials:
*RC-2R4 R5
*ITP A2
*Romisen RC-N3 R4
*4Sevens Preon I
*Duracell Daylite 2C cell
*SolarForce L2/SpiderFire X03 (basically the same flashlight
And that just about covers it.
The following "nice to haves"
* Photon
* Fenix E01
* Maglite XL100
* Maglite 3D cell/2AA cell pack from Costco


----------



## photonstorm (Aug 14, 2010)

My votes

iTP EOS A1, A2, A3

Ultrafire 501b, 502b

Trustfire Z1 for the angle light form factor

Solarforce L2, L2r


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 22, 2010)

as one of the poor flashaholics i dont own 10 lights lol so i would say the 10 lights are a contribution of everyones oppinion, i would like to suggest 

1. Romisen RC-N3, mine has been a great light for the money, has a good output and throws quite well for its size

2. Itp A3 EOS, which i have had on my keyring for a few months now and it is beat up to hell and just turns on everytime.

3. Quark MiNi 123, not exactly a budget light but value for money in my opinion

thanks jamie


----------



## old4570 (Aug 24, 2010)

There are a lot of lights to pick from ....

For me the Solarforce L2 continues to be a great buy .. 
A light not making the radar screens = Ultrafire A20 
New this year = Sky Ray S-R5 

ITP/Maratac continues in good form , as does the Akoray Programmables ... 

If I had to start from scratch : With hind sight ...

Solarforce L2's in various guises ..
Ultrafire A20 
Akoray Programmables 
ITP/Maratac in , AA and AAA . 

Some fluff to round out the collection would = 
RQ [ Spear clone ] Thrower 
Solarforce Skyline 1 [ Thrower ] driven harder with driver mod 
A dedicated SSC P7 [ possibly MTE ] 
Sky Ray S-R5 [ XR-E R2 ]


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 24, 2010)

old4570 said:


> Solarforce Skyline 1 [ Thrower ] driven harder with driver mod



Any idea how to do this?


----------



## old4570 (Aug 24, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> Any idea how to do this?



Hmmmm , the pill is nicely enclosed , Im going to buy a lathe shortly [ I hope ] , got my fingers crossed ..

Anyhow , I dont want to mess up the Skyline 1 until I get the lathe , once I have the Lathe then I can , if needed , build a new pill should I destroy this one .
I really hate the way the LED and driver are enclosed , and possibly press fitted together ... :sick2: It may unscrew from the top , but it has a cover over the LED , so once I have the lathe , I have several projects I have to throw myself at .


----------



## axle54 (Aug 24, 2010)

Skyray SR-5 small, cheap, and tons of light.. Not much for long throw however.


----------



## Jash (Aug 24, 2010)

Fusion 4536 drop-in for a C-D maglite.

$23 for 400-600 lumens. Runtime varies from 1.2 hours on two eneloops to 6+ hours on 4 D alkalines, even longer on ni-mh D's.

Of course you'll need a mag to put it in.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha love the title :nana:


----------



## farmer17 (Aug 29, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3. Very versatile and makes a great cap light, still mad my daughter lost mine on Halloween.

Romisen RC-G2. Great thrower for a single A but had a little trouble with the switch.

Home Depot Maglite LED Value pack. 2D cell and 2AA LED lights both for $29.95 everyday price.

Tank 007 AAA. For a tiny little light.

Ultrafire R2 6P clone. Very bright but gets very hot!


----------



## southland (Sep 9, 2010)

1 Skyray S R-5
2 Solarforce L2
3 Ultrafire C3
4 Ultrafire C3 SS 5 mode

I am just a few weeks into buying lights and have purchased an Olight M21, Fenix TA21, Jetbeam Jet III M, Ultrafire 502b, several Brownibg Black Ice lights, UTG ZL337, plus the lights 1-4 above. Six Olight M20's with ITP A3 on the way. By far the most bang for the buck is the Skyray S R5 for $18 bucks. The light this thing puts out is just beautiful and the build quality is excellent. The only problem I see is the lens is a little loose/small. I have ordered some slightly larger lenses and will see if that works. The only lights I have ordered duplicates of is the Solarforce L2 and the Skyray S R5.


----------



## ryaxnb (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres an alternate take on the poor flashaholics guide:
Lets assume a budget limit of ~$250 and plan a couple ways to spend it.
We WILL be including batteries. For nlon-rechargable lights, that means enough batteries to fill the flashlight 5 times.

Way 1
Solarforce L2 with R5 Drop in and 18650 ($55)
ITP SC1 and RCR123A ($50)
ITP A3 EOS ($25 + 2AAA $15) $35
Romisen RC-G2 + 2AA - $35
Duracell Daylite 2C ($25)
10 C Cell Batteries $12
AA/AAA charger $15
Li-ion Charger $19
Total: $246
More ways to come.


----------



## KLowD9x (Sep 9, 2010)

Streamlight PT2L. 180 lumens and under 40 dollars from select internet suppliers.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2010)

In no particular order . . . 

1- Fenix E01
2- iTP EOS A3
3- Streamlight Stylus Pro
4- Dorcy super 1watt 
5- Lighthound coin-cell model
6- Dorcy AA model
7- Streamlight Microstream
8- Inova X1 V4
9- Garrity crank light
10-Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3watt, 2AA model.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Explanation of list included below:_

I went with lights that I have direct experience in using and owning. (Only exception being #2.) While I don't own an iTP EOS A3. I do own its identical twin sister; a Maratac AAA model. However, since the Maratac version is only available through County Comm, that company's outragious shipping fees take the Maratac AAA out of the budget class. The iTP version however is available through several sites, and without spending nearly the cost of the light just on shipping alone. 

Also these exhibit what I consider to be good or better than good quality. Bright & Cheap is useless if a light falls apart on you in a couple of months, or fails when you really need it to work. 

1- Picture an Arc AAA model, but at a much lower price. That's what you get with the E01. It's geared for runtime, not output. Light is durable as Hell.

2- Current King-of-the-Hill of keychain lights in terms of every category for that class of light. When a new member asks, "What's the best AAA light out there?," it'll be awhile before the standard-issue answer changes from this iTP offering.

3- Often found for $20 or under, it's the best penlight for those who want one level of output with a clicky switch. Available in serveral stylish color options. (Mine is the gorgeous blue variation of the body.)

4- A light that easily looks far more expensive than it is. This single CR123 light is a battery vampire as well.

5- Lots of cheap coin-cell lights floating around. The Lighthound variation is easily one of the better ones out there. Bright & cheap, but better quality than the average disposeable coin-cell light.

6- Excellent if you want a light that puts out a narrow beam up close. But gets wider out to several feet. While there is a more diffused 3-LED version, that one is older and harder to find. The fish-eye optic variation is the most common. Available in several colors with a rubber grip around the middle of the body, this light can do duty in a glove-box or kitchen counter. I keep one of these by the phone in my bedroom. The tailcap switch on these is a momentary-on version for extreme reliabilty. Mine gets used daily, and has never failed me. (The AAA version is good too. But was left off my list due to the fact that better AAA models made my list already.)

7- Ironically, single AAA lights with clicky switches are a very rare breed. Other than this one, the only one that immediately comes to mind is a 4Seven's Preon 1 with the tailcap off of a Preon 2 attached to it. This SL model is great for those who want a clicky switch, and a clip; so they don't have to carry a good AAA light at the bottom of a pocket or attached to their keys.

8- Version 1 was very nice. Version 2 offered excellent runtime with output that wasn't dim as Hell. Version 3 was a disaster. The idiot who came up with a tiny increase in output in exchange for a huge loss of runtime, well; he deserves to be beaten with a rubber hose. Version 4 gave a small increase in output over the last version, but with much better runtime. I tested the runtime personally on the version 4 model that I purchased. (Actually, the only way Inova could have done worse than version 3 is if a blind one-armed monkey was hired to do the R&D on it.) I gave away my own sample of version 4 to a soldier who is headed into harm's way. It is an excellent light. Nite-Ize now owns Inova, and the way they handled a warranty issue from another CPFer was, in a word, "disgusting." I recommend the current version of the X1. But I will never buy any products made by or controlled by Nite-Ize until they do right by us and their non-flashaholic customers.

9- Easily found at local pharmacy stores, this crank flashlight works well for what it is. Forget about blinding output. It was designed for blackouts and for emergency use. Even gives you two levels of output. For what it was designed for, it works well.

10- Made my list because it is basically a AA version, in aluminum, of the SureFire G2; but at a lower price of course. Uncle Sam uses the G2 to train soldiers for low-light shooting conditions. But when the training is over, they have to give back the G2 models they were issued. They are then issued either nothing, or old as Hell angle-head inca. lights. But this particular 2AA model gives output that is close to that of the G2, and uses exactly the same UI. (But has an LED emitter that won't need replacing.) I gave one of these away to another soldier who was called up. It's retarded to train soldiers with a vital piece of equipment that they then must give back, as soon as their training is over. Even for civilian use, this is one of the better 2AA lights out there, at a low price.


----------



## chenko (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd also add Eagletac P10A2, which you can find it dirt-cheap nowadays: two modes (I'd say medium and turbo, no low) and top throwing capabilities in the 2AA category. It comes with a diffuser too if I recall correctly.


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Of the budget lights I own, these are the ones I would buy again:

Brinyte PD08 - Excellent quality for the price and a very nice form factor. I could see this one taking the top spot on the list.

Uniquefire AA-S1 - I can't imagine much more for under $10.

Fenix E01 - Is it too old for a 2010 top 10 list?

Quark Mini AA NW - some might not call this a budget light, but I'd definitely buy it again and consider it a good value


----------



## tylernt (Sep 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> 7- Streamlight Microstream
> 7- Ironically, single AAA lights with clicky switches are a very rare breed. Other than this one, the only one that immediately comes to mind is a 4Seven's Preon 1 with the tailcap off of a Preon 2 attached to it.


There is also the Lumapower Avenger GX (my EDC).


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2010)

tylernt said:


> There is also the Lumapower Avenger GX (my EDC).


 
Thanks for the assist. :thumbsup:

Would you recommend it as a good budget offering?


----------



## sol-leks (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd like to offer up the duracell daylite tough light for consideration. It's not a showstopper, but for 6-10 bucks it is a really useful level of light with good runtime.


----------



## tylernt (Sep 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> > There is also the Lumapower Avenger GX (my EDC).
> 
> 
> Would you recommend it as a good budget offering?


I'm not sure what constitutes "budget", but I sure love my GX, so if $57 is in that class then yes, for sure.

My only annoyance is the brass contact ring in the head mating with the aluminum body that tends to collect black deposits; these must be wiped off at battery changes or High mode gets dim. Maybe some dielectric grease would fix this?

Other than that minor issue, though, great flashlight. Comes with forward-clickie AND twisty tailcaps, reversible pocket clip, GITD ring in the head, 3 modes 75/20/4 lumen for 1.4/3.5/15hr runtime with flat regulation... the only design change I would make is a lower low. I do notice a _little _PWM flicker on med/low on occasion, but that's not big deal for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2010)

$57.00 might be a bit much. (Otherwise the Fenix PD20 and LD05 both would have made my list.)

I tried to keep everything on the list at around or under $25.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the Energizer keychain light called the Hi Tech LED with the metal body. It's a coin cell battery light but the switch is a clicky, once for high and it stays on, then again for low, and finally flashing.

Lots of spill and nice weight to it and all for only around $8.

(ID HTKC2BUCS)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2010)

Dave_5280 said:


> I like the Energizer keychain light called the Hi Tech LED with the metal body.


 
I've seen those at Target.

Would you happen to know if they're water-resistant?


----------



## Dave_5280 (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know if it is waterproof but it might say on the packaging. I didn't find a data sheet online at the company's web site.

Also, I have notice they came out with what appears to be the same light packaged for camping and when I tested it in the store the clicky button only turns the light on while depressed, unlike the regular button. Walmart had it in their camping area and it was a dollar or so cheaper than the other version.


----------



## Kindle (Sep 16, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> 7- Ironically, single AAA lights with clicky switches are a very rare breed. Other than this one, the only one that immediately comes to mind is a 4Seven's Preon 1 with the tailcap off of a Preon 2 attached to it. This SL model is great for those who want a clicky switch, and a clip; so they don't have to carry a good AAA light at the bottom of a pocket or attached to their keys.



Both the Tank TK-703 & TrustFire F23 which have been mentioned in the thread fit the bill.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Both the Tank TK-703 & TrustFire F23 which have been mentioned in the thread fit the bill.


 
In all honesty, one major factor was a certain level of quality; along with a low price. The Tank? Possibly. A Trustfire flashlight? Nope.


----------

